# Lightroom just synced backwards!



## lyn (Sep 24, 2018)

I have a around 500 shots from a high school football game (parent requested) that I edited on my iPad Pro, both develop settings and flags. I started to go through the photos with the parent and noticed that Lightroom Classic had synced the flags but not the adjustments. There was one bad argument photo stuck uploading, so I deleted it from my catalog and restarted. Lightroom said it was syncing 500 plus photos. I let it finish (up to the 28 that have been pending since August without causing any noticeable problems) and then opened the football collection. The edits hadn't synced bu the parent was getting restless so we started the selection process without the iPad edits. I made some edits, mostly crops, and got through about 200 photos . 

The parent left and I opened Lightroom on my iPad. The selected photo reverted from its edit. I moved to the next photo and it did the same thin! I backed out of the edit screen to the grid and could see photos reverting! I called someone over to see the photos unedit themselves because I couldn't believe it was happening.

Is there any way to recover my edits? Undo is grayed out on the iPad. History on the desktop shows From Lr mobile. If I go back to previous history state, nothing changes. I don't see any undo options in Lightroom on the web. 

Before I do anything else, is there any way to undo this backwards sync?

I am using Lightroom Classic version: 7.5 [ 1186149 on a Windows 7 PC and Lightroom v.340F59BE2 on my iPad Pro. Both the desktop and iPad are running the current operating systems. Both clocks are set to sync automatically and both show the same time.

Thanks!

Lyn


----------



## MarkNicholas (Sep 25, 2018)

If you are lucky there may a history step in Classic with the edits you made on your IPad.


----------



## lyn (Sep 25, 2018)

MarkNicholas said:


> If you are lucky there may a history step in Classic with the edits you made on your IPad.


No luck there! The only thing History says is _From Lightroom mobile_ and stepping it back changes nothing. I had real hope that would be a solution, but no luck. Thanks though!


----------



## MarkNicholas (Sep 26, 2018)

It looks like your IPad edits didn't quite make it to to Classic in time to register in the History.


----------



## lyn (Sep 26, 2018)

Exactly -- I'm looking for a way to fix that.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Sep 26, 2018)

In my experience it can sometimes take a considerable time to sync from Phone to desktop. Sometimes its instantaneous but usually there is a significant lag. So the next time you edit on your IPad give it plenty of time to sync.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 26, 2018)

Eugh, sorry to hear that. Can I get you to report it at Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum to ensure the engineers are aware and on the lookout please.


----------



## lyn (Oct 19, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Eugh, sorry to hear that. Can I get you to report it at Official Feature Request/Bug Report Forum to ensure the engineers are aware and on the lookout please.


 Sorry -- forgot to post that I did report this.


----------

